# Any NC roofers in here?



## NCroofer (Dec 15, 2009)

*New on here been roofing since I was 12 started out as summer time job,afterschool,after then graduation, now taking over uncles business... just wondering if they were any roofers from Western NC or NC in general on here?*


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

born and raised in northeastern NC


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

No from BC Canada but i guess on here it dont matter,but Hey how are ya?!!


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow! I had to zoom in to read that tiny print. Write a tad larger please. Too old for scribbles. 

Welcome. I go down home to roof stuff at times.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

my nephew lives by charlotte,does roofing,doesn`t have a company though


----------



## jojoe82 (Aug 3, 2011)

hey buddy from caldwell im new here as well i have a roofing crew having a hard time finding work for my guys looking to sub with someone is good for his word like i i had a few guys tell me they had some jobs a could have and when it come time to do the job they wouldn't even talk to me so if you know anyone pls let me know thank you


----------

